# Hello from Germany



## yvonne (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello @all,

I just found this Forum and would like to introduce my cats and myself a little bit.

My name is Yvonne, I'm 28 years old and from Guetersloh, Germany.

My girlfriend and I live together with those two cute cats:










Sina, she is about 5 1/2 years old and she lives with me since Febuary 2004.
She's scared about everything loud, especially the Hoover and Thunderstorms. But apart from that, she's as cool as a cucumber :wink:











and Timbo, he is 6 years old and with us since August 2004.

So, now you know who we are and I can take a look around. 8)


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Welcome to Catforum. You have 2 very cool cats 8) 

seashell


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome - I love black and white pictures. Lovely cats.


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

Ein Einheimischer... :mrgreen:... (A native... :mrgreen: ) Tagchen! :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitties you have


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

:love2 Beautys they are! Hello and Welcome


----------

